# I think this it boys...



## Driver Cat

My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.

Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.

Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

I took a nine week break, but started doing Saturdays and Sundays. Business is brisk with almost no down time. I am going to enjoy it while it lasts. 

I was glad when Asheville lifted the curfew on Saturday. It made the tourists more comfortable and was unnecessary in the first place.


----------



## KevinJohnson

They still have curfews in Columbia? Our curfews have been lifted here.


----------



## Seamus

Driver Cat said:


> My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.
> 
> Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.
> 
> Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


Just hand out water and mints and the mob will love you!


----------



## Amos69

Driver Cat said:


> My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.
> 
> Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.
> 
> Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.












Get on witch yo bad self.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Seamus said:


> Just hand out water and mints and the mob will love you!


 But the mobs are requesting water bottles filled with cement....


----------



## Invisible

Uber's Guber said:


> But the mobs are requesting water bottles filled with cement....


I thought that was just ice cream.

https://www.ibtimes.com/police-disc...-concrete-during-george-floyd-protest-2990175


----------



## GuidoTKP

Driver Cat said:


> My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.
> 
> Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.
> 
> Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


You'll be back. Trust me! &#129320;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Driver Cat said:


> but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


Warren Buffett says that you can't tell who's swimming naked until the tide goes out.

Everyone on here thought they were an "ant". Turns out, a lot of them were just grasshoppers fiddling before Winter.


----------



## z_z_z_

Aww poor white guy worried about "getting lynched by mobs" for just driving down the street! Now you know exactly what it feels like for anyone who isn't white in america! Welcome to the real world. 🤣 Keep hiding in your bunker with your AR-15 🤣


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Driver Cat said:


> but the covid-19/*race riots* sandwich make doing this no longer feasible


You lost me right there. Now, what race riot are you referring to? Don't you realize that you can plan around those things, and nobody is forcing you to drive? How is it quitting when you don't work to begin with?


----------



## Cynergie

Driver Cat said:


> My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.
> 
> Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.
> 
> Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


Does this mean (just like the Mayor of Seattle) that you personally won't be rolling through the nation of CHAZ to offer your humanitarian services anytime soon? :smiles:


----------



## UberBastid

z_z_z_ said:


> Aww poor white guy worried about "getting lynched by mobs" for just driving down the street! Now you know exactly what it feels like for anyone who isn't white in america! Welcome to the real world. &#129315; Keep hiding in your bunker with your AR-15 &#129315;


racist


----------



## z_z_z_

UberBastid said:


> racist


op is racist thinks he is going to get "lynched" because he is white &#129315;


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber's Guber said:


> But the mobs are requesting water bottles filled with cement....


GASOLINE


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid

z_z_z_ said:


> Aww poor white guy worried about "getting lynched by mobs" for just driving down the street! Now you know exactly what it feels like for anyone who isn't white in america! Welcome to the real world. &#129315; Keep hiding in your bunker with your AR-15 &#129315;


No, I got a better idea --

Run out and burn your own homes and businesses.
THAT makes a LOT more sense.


----------



## Driver Cat

z_z_z_ said:


> op is racist thinks he is going to get "lynched" because he is white &#129315;


Actually I am Castizo, but to you I may as well be a 'racist white' since not even *Cervantez* could go unscathed; point is having vaguely European features and light enough skin can put your life in danger among the wrong crowd now. They also seem to think *Jews* are white too.

Furthermore, my *very BLACK wife* also insists I don't return to driving unless I really need to until this all blows over (probably after elections); she knows exactly how dangerous they are considering she's survived multiple gang shootings in a lifetime. One of her former associates even carried his dead girlfriend in the trunk of his car for two weeks before being found out. Thanks to all that and these recent riots she's become immune to leftist propaganda by this point; as of course the answer to all these problems is always 'go out and there and vote Democrat', never mind all the areas where these problems are occurring at their worst are already BLUE AF.

Meanwhile, my ginger head boomer aunt; self-proclaimed atheist, second wave feminist, bleeding heart liberal, etc. - who stays with a white man, nowhere near a hood on a safe isolated 20 acres at a hill - perfectly regurgitates all the lefty and BLM talking points such as 'systemic racism' as has been force fed to her by the sources of information she trusts, namely the radio and TV her boomer generation grew up with.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid

LoL at 'very black' wife.


----------



## Galveston

Driver Cat said:


> My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.
> 
> Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.
> 
> Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


I'm wondering what stock(s) in your dream made that 6 month salary


----------



## Driver Cat

Galveston said:


> I'm wondering what stock(s) in your dream made that 6 month salary


Bought cheap call spread options on SPX index when it hit 2800 back in March. Presently it's hovering +/- at 3100. Had I had the balls to buy in further I would be sitting on 5 years worth of extra income instead.

You likely have no idea what European style options on indexes are nor would you probably be allowed to trade them on your cucked account.


----------



## wmbinnj

That is so great! I used to daytrade tech stocks between projects back before 9/11 when there were decent analysts at Wit Capital doing to influencing. I am going to dabble a bit with the EIDL and PUA funds. Plus I just applied for a PPP so that will be another small slush fund to play with. I am making more sitting home than ubering with cheap rides through sanctuary city territories.


----------



## goneubering

Driver Cat said:


> My last ride given was sometime within the last week of March... I've been collecting Corona-Bux and other tendies since. Hell, I even secured 6 months worth of income trading the markets so it's very unlikely I'll be driving again any time soon.
> 
> Rideshare was okay while it lasted but the covid-19/race riots sandwich make doing this no longer feasible; if the corona doesn't get you first then being the wrong skin color could get you dragged out of your car and beaten to death by a mob in broad daylight. Keep in mind, both* Uber and Lyft have made it explicitly clear that they support these mobs 100% for PR points, your car and personal safety be damned*. They are even issuing FREE RIDES to the NGOs responsible for organizing the riots, but you will certainly not be compensated if you are ambushed and lynched on the spot by one of their mobs.
> 
> Night time driving used to be my bread and butter doing this gig but it's no longer possible with all the curfews here and there AND the added danger of being preyed upon on by mobs. I feel for those of you still out there driving amidst all this while I lack for nothing... but you'all should've been preparing for the worse while the times were still good.


CONGRATS!! Did you make your huge stock profits based on the hot tips you read here on UP?


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> CONGRATS!! Did you make your huge stock profits based on the hot tips you read here on UP?


He trades European, most just does American.


----------



## z_z_z_

Driver Cat said:


> Actually I am Castizo, but to you I may as well be a 'racist white' since not even *Cervantez* could go unscathed; point is having vaguely European features and light enough skin can put your life in danger among the wrong crowd now. They also seem to think *Jews* are white too.
> 
> Furthermore, my *very BLACK wife* also insists I don't return to driving unless I really need to until this all blows over (probably after elections); she knows exactly how dangerous they are considering she's survived multiple gang shootings in a lifetime. One of her former associates even carried his dead girlfriend in the trunk of his car for two weeks before being found out. Thanks to all that and these recent riots she's become immune to leftist propaganda by this point; as of course the answer to all these problems is always 'go out and there and vote Democrat', never mind all the areas where these problems are occurring at their worst are already BLUE AF.
> 
> Meanwhile, my ginger head boomer aunt; self-proclaimed atheist, second wave feminist, bleeding heart liberal, etc. - who stays with a white man, nowhere near a hood on a safe isolated 20 acres at a hill - perfectly regurgitates all the lefty and BLM talking points such as 'systemic racism' as has been force fed to her by the sources of information she trusts, namely the radio and TV her boomer generation grew up with.


Doesn't matter who you are or who you are married to, if you say or think racist things then you're being racist.

If you are Castizo then you should understand that both hispanics of European ancestry and Jews as well as Arabs, Berbers, Persians and Turks are all considered to be "white" by the US government. Not a difficult concept to understand but you seem to disagree with the idea of considering Jews to be white? Why is that? More racism?

As for your "very black wife", saying something like this shows you to be at least ignorant and does nothing to "prove" you're not racist. Your own thoughts and actions define you, not a relationship to a single individual. As for your wife's opinions, she does not speak for anyone other than herself, and she seems just as paranoid and neurotic as you do.

Like I said, continue on in your paranoia and feeling sorry for yourself and imagining that you are under threat for being white.

Now you know what it has felt like in America and the rest of the world like for anyone who isn't white and Christian, except they have ACTUALLY been lynched, murdered, raped, robbed, and enslaved by white Christians for hundreds of years, unlike your "Castizo" ass who is absolutely not going to be raped or murdered for driving down the street as a white person.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Driver Cat said:


> Bought cheap call spread options on SPX index when it hit 2800 back in March. Presently it's hovering +/- at 3100. Had I had the balls to buy in further I would be sitting on 5 years worth of extra income instead.


Stocks are a percentages game. Options are a "match the outcome" game when discussing success.
What amount of principal did you invest in options to get the equivalent to 6 months of income?

I mean, I can disclose that my portfolio will provide me ~$4,000 in dividends this year if I do nothing but sit on it, but that doesn't tell what principal amount is invested, nor does that figure consider that dividends aren't even close to the same as unrealized net gain or loss -- which I will disclose is totally in the toilet. ROFL :thumbdown:


----------

